# Cleveland



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking for loader/operators, plow trucks, salt trucks and shovelers.

If interested and available, please send your info to

[email protected]

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow ~


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks to those who responded for this work. :salute:

Still looking for more who want to stay busy doing snow.

My e-mail is still the same.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1103434 said:


> Thanks to those who responded for this work. :salute:
> 
> Still looking for more who want to stay busy doing snow.
> 
> My e-mail is still the same.


I wanna stay Busy Doing Snow...Is that Possible....Bump to the Top..


----------



## Carson Services (Nov 22, 2012)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

